# How low can u go with a window sill



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RESIDENTIAL, Second floor bedroom window egress or not, how close can the window sill be to the floor, I thought it was 18" but not sure?

I have seen as close as 6" but glass was tempered!

pc1


----------



## High Desert (Mar 9, 2011)

As low as you want. Below 18 inches and more than 9 sq. ft. safety glazing is required. Also you need to take into account window guards in R612.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 9, 2011)

Look at

R612.2 Window sills.

and

R308.1


----------



## Yikes (Mar 9, 2011)

I assume this question applies only to single-family, duplex or townhomes, in which case IRC 612 would say min. 24" AFF unless other guards or fall protection is provided.

Multifamily apartments are a different issue.  Out here, city of LA considers window openings to be just like guardrail: 36" high sill (if the bottom sash is operable) inside the unit.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Soooo... the window sill that's 6" off the floor would have to be tempered not just because it's more than 9sf but because of IRC2006, R613.2 second story being 72" above grade!

Thanks,

pc1

"Wow I just got my Gold Member!"


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 9, 2011)

R613.2 applies if it is an operable window. It does not apply to a fixed window.

Section R308.1 would apply to both types.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

IBC, not IRC

In Occupancy Groups R-2 and R-3, one- and two-family and multiple-family dwellings, where the opening of the sill portion of an operable window is located more than 72 inches (1829 mm) above the finished grade or other surface below, the lowest part of the clear opening of the window shall be at a height not less than 24 inches (610 mm) above the finished floor surface of the room in which the window is located. Glazing between the floor and a height of 24 inches (610 mm) shall be fixed or have openings through which a 4-inch (102 mm) diameter sphere cannot pass.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 9, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> IBC, not IRCIn Occupancy Groups R-2 and R-3, one- and two-family and multiple-family dwellings, where the opening of the sill portion of an operable window is located more than 72 inches (1829 mm) above the finished grade or other surface below, the lowest part of the clear opening of the window shall be at a height not less than 24 inches (610 mm) above the finished floor surface of the room in which the window is located. Glazing between the floor and a height of 24 inches (610 mm) shall be fixed or have openings through which a 4-inch (102 mm) diameter sphere cannot pass.


Specifically, that would be excerpted from IBC 1405.13.2


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You'll need a guard too if it is openable.  Thus defeating the purpose, but what da hey.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Seems like HD & MT covered the issue!


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> IBC, not IRCIn Occupancy Groups R-2 and R-3, one- and two-family and multiple-family dwellings, where the opening of the sill portion of an operable window is located more than 72 inches (1829 mm) above the finished grade or other surface below, the lowest part of the clear opening of the window shall be at a height not less than 24 inches (610 mm) above the finished floor surface of the room in which the window is located. Glazing between the floor and a height of 24 inches (610 mm) shall be fixed or have openings through which a 4-inch (102 mm) diameter sphere cannot pass.


Yes, IRC as well.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 11, 2011)

What I love about the ICC.

Adding a silly provision about guards for windows, but then lowering the height to 24" rather than the 36 or 42 required everywhere else.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 11, 2011)

brudgers,

We do have alot of measurements to check when doing reviews and doing field inspections don't we!

The IRC2009 required egress door wiidth changed to 32", must be for the mobile home industry, just guessing. Or were all getting thin?

pc1


----------



## High Desert (Mar 11, 2011)

Pcinspector1, a 3/0 door only gives you a little over 32" in width with the side door stops on the jambs. That's actually a net clear width and is the same as the IBC requirement.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 11, 2011)

High D,

I'm on the 2006 R311.4.2,  thought it was a change in the 2009 code R311.2? I don't have a 2009 code book.


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 11, 2011)

It's just so hard to find a 36" door these days...yet another reason to stay on the 2006 version.


----------

